# I'm making my 1st custom kontakt instrument - please reccommend tutorial suggestions. thanks



## adg21 (Nov 25, 2010)

I know the basics of how to load samples in the mapping editor but I'd like to do is take things to next step and introduce some scripting and have some controls on the front panel. 

I found this tutorial which is useful but I'm looking for more. Any suggestions?

http://createdigitalmusic.com/2009/03/l ... ance-tool/

thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 25, 2010)

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd suggest you get Kontakt 2 Power book and KSP Scripting book to get started.
And of course what EvilDragon suggested as well.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 25, 2010)

cheers, this is really useful, I've already worked some of it out.

what I'd really like to do is get some of the insert effects and modulation (attack) on the front panel - I know how to use the script editor presets and adding "make_perfview" command to get those on the front panel but I can't work out how to get the InsertEffects SendEffects and Modulation on the front panel. I will look through tutorials, but any fasttrack help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 25, 2010)

It works! where can I get scripts like this so that I can load eq's, cutoff, portamento etc etc in the front panel? also are the scripts open source if I make instruments that use them?

cheers for help


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 25, 2010)

Not all kinds of scripts are pre-made for everyone to just freely grab (us scripters DO want to keep our jobs!). How about trying to figure out the mechanism behind the script Przemek posted and apply it to other parameters? You have KSP Reference manual, don't you? Dig in!


----------



## adg21 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not sure that I have the programming know-how but I'm giving it a shot.

If I wanted to build a tempo mapped instrument like the sorts used in Hollywood Winds (which probably seems way over my head right now) is there anything I should know - tutorial / script / additional tools to help me do it. As someone with practically no computer programming skills I'm throwing myself in the deep end. 

cheers


----------



## adg21 (Nov 25, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Fri Nov 26 said:


> You have KSP Reference manual, don't you? Dig in!



By the KSP manual do you mean the Mike Novy book?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 25, 2010)

Nope, KSP Reference should come with Kontakt 4... Check Kontakt's Documentation folder 



Ugh, Hollywoodwinds uses very elaborate scripts fine-tuned manually for each separate NKI! One helluva job done by gregjazz (another member of these forums, you might know him as Orange Tree Samples) - you won't find anything like that for free, definitely.


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 25, 2010)

adg21 @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> If I wanted to build a tempo mapped instrument like the sorts used in Hollywood Winds (which probably seems way over my head right now) is there anything I should know - tutorial / script / additional tools to help me do it. As someone with practically no computer programming skills I'm throwing myself in the deep end.



You might want to start out writing some simple scripts, to get used to how things work and the flow of things. In HollywoodWinds I used scripting to create my own tempo stretching engine rather than using Kontakt's time machine. That project took months, believe me.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 25, 2010)

I hear you, that's what I suspected. Man if you could do something like Hollywood Winds but with string runs that would be spoon bending stuff. only time will tell whether Hendrik Schwarzer's 'orchestral string runs' will be a string equivalent of HWW

My intentions were much simpler so maybe Kontakt's time machine will work for me. I'm wondering how Heavyocity Evolve did their's (?)


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, its better to do this in smaller steps. I had to do it too.
But as I suggested already, check out the KSP scripting book. Its easy to understand and has tutorials on many aspects of KSP.


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 25, 2010)

gregjazz @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> adg21 @ Thu Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > In HollywoodWinds I used scripting to create my own tempo stretching engine rather than using Kontakt's time machine...



I didn't know that timestretching is possible in ksp. How is that possible?


----------

